# The Rare Dark Fawn



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So I figured I should post some pics of my rare dark fawn. Not many have dark fawns, but I do  It is much like blue however it is not 

We where playing so these are some wide open mouth shots:thumbsup:

EDIT Photobucket is being super dumb they will show sooner or later.

























*P.S. No I will not cut my grass  Thats perfectly good goat feed.*


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

LOL. I love the dark fawn.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> LOL. I love the dark fawn.


I didn't care for it at first, but am coming quiet fond of it.:roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww is that Faith she's gorgeous


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Awww is that Faith she's gorgeous


I guess I should have said who it was lol. Yeah is Miss Faith


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

shes beautiful i cant wait to see the other pics...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

(gets the british accent like Simon) Ah yes. The Lovely Faith with her powerful, signature ear....:rofl:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

uh-oh.... is Nina a dark fawn? Im gonna go with blue, but now you got me wondering. thats a beauty though. great pic, great thread


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ahahah goat feed.
great looking dog.
oh how i love seeing pics of your dogs


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

i love all ur dogs holly...keep up the great work


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I heart Faith, and I am loving the dark fawn


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> uh-oh.... is Nina a dark fawn? Im gonna go with blue, but now you got me wondering. thats a beauty though. great pic, great thread


Well she could be but since it is a color produced only by my kennel I doubt it LMAO.

Thanx for the comments guys. Faith never stands still so I can never get shots of her like I can Bee lol.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Faith is a beauty! Who can't tell thats Faith just look at her ears loll... I love them


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

She's very beautiful, Holly. You gotta share more pictures of her though!


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

she's great looking....that is a pretty color


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She's so beautiful! I showed her to Andrew and he said "she's pretty is that a blue" I said "No thats a dark fawn" He goes "what? thats a blue if I ever saw one" LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

No. No. Holly doesn't produce any blues. lol. The dark fawns just look similar.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> She's so beautiful! I showed her to Andrew and he said "she's pretty is that a blue" I said "No thats a dark fawn" He goes "what? thats a blue if I ever saw one" LOL


Tell him not to feel bad. You have to be a REAL expert to tell the difference lol.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Well she could be but since it is a color produced only by my kennel I doubt it LMAO.
> 
> Thanx for the comments guys. Faith never stands still so I can never get shots of her like I can Bee lol.


ok. but the characteristics that you concentrated on in your breeding program through various dogs could have arose naturally in Ninas ancestry.

...probably not, but just making a point for no reason other than to keep my fingers busy. regardless, another beauty under your wing. HEY!!! i just learned your name, Holly!!! im bad with names, i'll probably forget anyway, ive been calling kg420 kg420 forever now. same with Dixieland, bittersweet, ladypit and all my homegirls.

...im rambling arent I?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ok. but the characteristics that you concentrated on in your breeding program through various dogs could have arose naturally in Ninas ancestry.
> 
> ...probably not, but just making a point for no reason other than to keep my fingers busy. regardless, another beauty under your wing. HEY!!! i just learned your name, Holly!!! im bad with names, i'll probably forget anyway, ive been calling kg420 kg420 forever now. same with Dixieland, bittersweet, ladypit and all my homegirls.
> 
> ...im rambling arent I?


LMAO my name is Krystal


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ok. but the characteristics that you concentrated on in your breeding program through various dogs could have arose naturally in Ninas ancestry.
> 
> ...im rambling arent I?


Well now that you mention it with Ninas ears (much similar to Faiths) she may have gotten the Dark Fawn gene as well 

Rambling is welcome in my threads  It provokes conversation.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ Holly! I love Faith so much!! She's got the most adorable ears!! Oscar... my name is Beverly, Bev or B.B. (you gotta remember this, mann!). You can call me pretty much whatever you want, long as you don't call me late for dinner, lol!! Suzanne (bluefamily) calls me Lady Bug.. which is actually quite similiar to my childhood nickname... my mama used to call me Doodle Bug b/c I used to love to doodle on anything! Sorry, Holly.. didn't mean to hijack, lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Sorry, Holly.. didn't mean to hijack, lol!


I'll allow it!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ Holly!?


----------

